# I finally divorced after waiting for 3 years...



## Snoopy2 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey! Do you remember me? I started a tread called "Young Sexless Married Couple. What do I do?" in June 2021 where I shared my marriage sex problem. Followed by "Updates on "Young Sexless Married Couple. What do I do?". My ex husband did not want sex with me, used porn 2 to 3 times a week and used to see escort when I was away... It was terrible and I was so so so sad for a long time. We stayed together for 5 years, 3 years with very little sex. I waited all this time, I never cheated on him and I always respected him. 

Few months ago, I went for a trip with my friends and so many man was hitting on me. Honestly, it was the best feeling. Feeling desire again after so long was magical. I realized how much I've lost my self-confidence because of him. It's crazy how you can believe something so deeply that it blinds you from everything else. 

I am so happy right now. A little scared but very happy. Now that I read my thread again and see how much I was defending him when he never tried to understand me or consider me, I can't believe it... 

I feel very confused about it, sad but also very happy that I left.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I am glad you’re happy.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I was wondering what you decided to do, your situation was sad. I hope your future gets brighter, now that you've given yourself a chance for happiness. Good luck to you!


----------



## Snoopy2 (Jun 27, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> Thanks for the update. I was wondering what you decided to do, your situation was sad. I hope your future gets brighter, now that you've given yourself a chance for happiness. Good luck to you!


Thanks! It was very sad... But I'm so happy right now and ready to heal from it.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Best wishes for a bright future !


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Best wishes for the happiest of days ahead!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Congrats and happy that you've moved forward!! 🙌


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Congrats.

I’m in the same boat as you. It was an eye opening experience to go out into the world and meet people that can treat you like a human being. Shedding your “taker” really does lift a ton of weight off your shoulders.


----------

